# Soojen pigeons



## Johnbundy (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm new to pigeons how far do soojeon pigeon fly


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

Soontjen are a breed of racers and your question was how far do they fly, well in our club our longest young bird race is 420 miles for our flyer that has that breed of racing pigeon and he does quite well with em.


----------

